# Looking for RP partners for a sci-fi type RP.



## chiz (Aug 12, 2016)

anyone who likes doing Sci-fi stuff, im looking for you! i do have an idea in my head, but id also like to hear any ideas YOU have before we actually get to it 

so if youre interested, just comment here and or write me on my

skype: felix_karlstrom
or
telegram: @Smokey_GamingSE


----------



## Dyrra (Aug 14, 2016)

I'd be interested in doing some Sci-fi RP dude ^^ Let me know what you're thinking!


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Aug 14, 2016)

I'm into some sci-fi RP.


----------



## gonard (Aug 15, 2016)

You caught my interest 
my skype is Inogumi


----------



## chiz (Aug 17, 2016)

Dyrra said:


> I'd be interested in doing some Sci-fi RP dude ^^ Let me know what you're thinking!




 please do add me on skype or telegram, we can talk more there. i am on there 90% of the time


----------



## chiz (Aug 17, 2016)

Corrupt-Canine said:


> I'm into some sci-fi RP.


glad to hear it  
 please do add me on skype or telegram, we can talk more there. i am on there 90% of the time


----------



## chiz (Aug 17, 2016)

gonard said:


> You caught my interest
> my skype is Inogumi



added you to skype  timezones and whatnot. so ill be waiting for replyes haha


----------



## chiz (Sep 23, 2016)

bump


----------



## anthony the kistune (Apr 24, 2017)

intrested. i am intrested


----------



## HalfDeadHyena (Apr 25, 2017)

Never done it before, but sure! My skype is C4theSlime


----------

